# Хруст или щелкание сустувов. Помогите советом



## Beslan (6 Окт 2007)

Здравствуйте!  
Хотелось бы объяснить свою ситуацию  и узнать Ваше  мнение. Буду  рад  получить письмо   с предложениями для решения  данной проблемы. 

О себе: Мне 28 лет
Все началось  с элементарного хруста шейных позвонков  во время тренировок  в  подростковом  возрасте. Мне было 12 лет. Потом  через  пару  лет  я,  каким то образом  начал  издавать  звуки  в  позвонке  в целом.  Не скажу,  что  у  меня хрустел  каждый  позвонок,   но,  не растянув  позвонки  я  чувствовал  себя  как то не комфортно. В 16-17 лет  мои  коленки  стали  издавать сильный  звук  при  выполнении  элементарных  приседании. (Звуки  были  похожи  на  лом  костей. От  щелкани  коленок  рядом  стоящие  смотрели с большим удивлением).  Активно спортом не занимался,  только  то малое  что необходимо  для  того чтоб  быть в  форме. В  17-18  лет  у  меня  хрустели  практический  все  суставы, (Шейный позвонок, пальцы  рук  и ног, нижняя  часть  позвонка в  районе  копчика, при согревании  ног   простыми  упражнениями   звуки издавались  даже  в  области таза). Хрустело  и щелкало все  и  везде  кроме  локтевых суставов.   К  годам  20   у  меня   сами по себе  пропали  звуки  в коленках.  Но  практический  сразу  появился  звук  в  челюсти. Звук  был  не громким   и не  постоянным. Т.е. он  то   появлялся, то  исчезал.  Шли года,  и  звук  в  челюсти  начал  усиливаться!  До  такой  степени,  что  в  гостях  приходилось  есть  только  салаты и  пить  соки,  что бы  не  раздражать гостей  своим  аномальным  щелканием.   
      В  настоящее  время  у  меня  есть  сильный хруст (или  щелкание) челюстного сустава. Причем  временами этот  звук  будто двоится, т.е.  дублирование  звука.  Ощущение как будто нижняя челюсть дважды соскакивает  с  нужного  места.
Что касается  позвонка.  Так  я  сидя  на  стуле  могу  взяться  за  голову  и вытянуть  позвонок так  что, издается  5-9  хрустов  одновременно. После чего  мне  становится  гораздо  легче  и  бодрее. Такое  вытягивание  меня  как то  расслабляет.

Если  Вы  уделите  моему  письму  не много Вашего  драгоценного времени  и напишете мне  ответ   буду  искрений  благодарен.

   С уважением БЕСЛАН.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Окт 2007)

*Хруст или щелкание сустувов ***Помогите дельным советом****

Уважаемый Беслан.
У вас нестабильность суставов, скорее в следствии причины, связанной с артропатией (и хрящей и связок).
В принципе это не проблема для жизни, но, конечно, проблема для вас лично.
Способа решения проблемы я вам не подскажу, отмечу следующие моменты:
-приём хондропротекторов (при всей недостаточной доказаности) более чем вам показан
-как момент психотерапевтической компенсации, думаю, вам необходимо заниматься чеи-то похожим на йогу или просто йогой и тогда ваши (кажущиеся) недостатки станут достоинствами (кто-то готовящий себя, например к цирку, желал бы потрескивать громче вас, а так превратите это в норму. В любой новой компании сразу (между словом) расскажите о своих способностях и продемонстрируйте их.

Всех забудут, а о вас будут помнить.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (7 Окт 2007)

*Хруст или щелкание сустувов ***Помогите дельным советом****

возможно, нужно использовать это уникальное качество в практических целях - ведь Вы не такой как все!


----------

